# Xd 10mm !!!



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

NOT!!! , but maybe we can make it happen.

Please write to Springfield Armory and BEG them to make an XD in 10MM

[email protected]

Springfield Armory
420 West Main Street
Geneseo IL 61254


----------



## a1huntingsupply (Jun 23, 2007)

:smt023 I would buy one! I will send an email and see if I get a response back from them.


----------

